# A snipers verse



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don'tr cut and past much, but I thought some of you might enjoy the perspective.



> The sun beat like a hammer, not a cloud was in the sky.
> The mid-day air ran thick with dust, my throat was parched and dry.
> With microphone clutched tight in hand and cameraman in tow,
> I ducked beneath a fallen roof, surprised to hear "stay low."
> ...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

AWESOME................

Gave me a little lump in the throat and moist area on my eye lid.

THANKS Plainsmen :thumb:


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

thanks for posting that :thumb: :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Awww plainsman, I know where you got that one, and it choked me up, AGAIN.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes very moving, hope the camera man then did not investigate the body of the suspected suicide bomber only to find he was hiding a loaf of bread under his shirt. Report that on the news and bring the sniper up on charges. And thats the rest of the story :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore224, isn't that the sad truth. Personally I interpret it in the hopes that Americans appreciate what our soldiers do for us. Your statement brings to mind the soldier a couple years ago who shot an Iraqi who was playing dead, waiting for his chance to do damage. The media wanted the man punished. They look for the worst in out soldiers. I remember that, and how many liberals wanted to see that man behind bars. Many people don't even want us to have heroes in stories, and I guess that is what you are pointing out. I agree.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Plainsman , that very incident you mention in your last post is what inspired my little story. It is sad indeed not only do our Heros have to worry about being killed but they have to worry about going to jail. :eyeroll:


----------

